# Brisket help



## Anna Marie (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm new here. I'm sure this issue has been discussed 10000 times, but here goes. Bought the brisket from Costco approx. 10 pounds. Plenty of fat. Marinated overnight. Cooked it at 225* till it reached 165*, fat side down per a Traeger recipe. Wrapped in foil, turned fat side up and cooked till 195*. Total cook time approx. 8 hours. Rested for 2 hours in cooler. It is dry and tasteless. So very sad. I have read where people cook brisket for 12 hours or more? Expensive test run on a brisket. What do you think I could have done differently? Chopping it up today serving it with BBQ sauce on slider buns. Plan B, would have preferred Plan A


----------



## krj (Aug 24, 2019)

When you cut it was it crumbly or did it hold it's form. This is a good indicator if it was under or overcooked. At 195, I'm gonna say probably under. I mean it's technically "done" but I know a lot of us bring it to 200+. 

Also, your chamber temps, are you going off a probe thermometer or just you cooker's temp gage?


----------



## seenred (Aug 24, 2019)

First...Hello Anna Marie and welcome to the fun!

Just a guess, but I agree with krj that your brisket was probably simply undercooked.  Many times a brisket won’t be really tender and juicy until the internal temp (IT) reaches 200-205.  But ultimately, a target IT is not the goal, but only a rough guide.  I focus more on overall tenderness than on IT.  When my briskets get to an IT of around 195-200, I’ll begin to periodically test it with a probe of some kind - a skewer, instant thermometer probe, etc.  I’ll probe the brisket in the flat and the point.  It is done to my satisfaction when the probe glides into the meat with almost no resistance...like a hot knife into butter.

Don’t get discouraged that your first try was not perfect...brisket is one of those cuts that just takes some time and experience to really master.

Hope that helps...

Red


----------



## sandyut (Aug 24, 2019)

Welcome to the group! 

Briskets can be tricky.  I learned here to use the probe tenderness test for doneness not just temp.  each one is a different animal and they will be done a various temps about 195-205 give or take - but its a matter of the meat being cooked long enough to be tender.

there are many many cook write ups in here to review and compare - look in the Beef Section for Briskets.  

best of luck - you will find success!


----------



## siege (Aug 24, 2019)

The info above is all great. The two issues that come to mind for me are actual temperature and meat grade.
 Check what temperature you are ACTUALLY smoking at, and how steady it remains.

 The three most common grades of meat available in stores are : Prime, Choice, and Select. The fat layer on TOP of a brisket does not always mean a tender chunk of meat. The marbleing IN the meat is what makes the biggest difference in flavor and tenderness.
Normally, prime will produce a more tender and juicy brisket, with choice coming in second. A select brisket would most benefit from some kind of liquid injected into the meat. That would help break down the connective tissue and add moisture. I injected a beef clod ( shoulder ) with canned beef broth and larded it with some brisket fat I had saved. The results were rewarding, and well worth the extra effort. It turned a big hunk of cheap, somewhat tough meat into a very tender large roast.


----------



## Anna Marie (Aug 24, 2019)

Well, sounds like maybe I should have cooked it longer. It didn't fall apart, it was firm when I cut it. The meat came from Costco, I'm guessing it was Choice. I don't think they sell Select grade meat. I don't know the actual temp in the smoker. Have never checked it, just going by the set temp. And I didn't stick it to check for tenderness. Just went by the probe temp which I know is correct. Makes sense to poke it to check. I've become pretty good at ribs, but rubber skinned chicken is actually my specialty. ; )
I'll have to try another brisket with the knowledge I received from this posting. Thanks to all of you who took the time to comment.


----------



## siege (Aug 24, 2019)

Sounds like a plan. Every one you do will be better than the last one.I found a select brisket last year, and it made some amazing hamburgers. Ground it up with enough of it's own fat to be 80 to 85 percent lean. Came out cheaper than buying burger in the first place.

When your chicken is done, let it rest for a few minutes, rub some salted butter all over it, and put it under the broiler on your home oven for a couple of minutes. Don't walk away, it will blister and brown pretty quickly. Voila ! No more rubber chicken =)


----------



## tallbm (Aug 24, 2019)

Anna Marie said:


> Well, sounds like maybe I should have cooked it longer. It didn't fall apart, it was firm when I cut it. The meat came from Costco, I'm guessing it was Choice. I don't think they sell Select grade meat. I don't know the actual temp in the smoker. Have never checked it, just going by the set temp. And I didn't stick it to check for tenderness. Just went by the probe temp which I know is correct. Makes sense to poke it to check. I've become pretty good at ribs, but rubber skinned chicken is actually my specialty. ; )
> I'll have to try another brisket with the knowledge I received from this posting. Thanks to all of you who took the time to comment.



Hi there and welcome!

Yep looks like the guys got you covered.  Just remember that brisket, pork butts, and ribs are done when they are tender.  Temperature will help and indicate when to check for tenderness.

As for rubber skin chicken, know that poultry skin will be like that unless you cook at a temp of 325F or so.  Or you can cook the chicken to where it is about 140F Internal Temp (IT) and then finish on a hot flame grill or a broiler in the oven to get the skin to cooperate.

I hope all this info helps.  :)


----------



## schlotz (Aug 25, 2019)

Notes for next time:
. Use a calibrated therm and know what your grate temp actually is.
. Use a reporting therm placed in the middle of the thickest part of the flat to monitor IT.
. keep the lid closed, if your looking ya ain't cooking!
. start testing for doneness via probing the flat in multiple places once the IT reaches 195º. You want no resistance in or out, like a knife through warm butter and most likely this will occur somewhere between 203-210º.
. if pulled when done, let it rest on the counter for 5-10 min to let the heat reside (IT approx 185º) before wrapping and resting in a cooler with towels.  Without counter time, straight from the smoker wrapped & into a cooler, the brisket will continue to cook.


----------

